# REPOST: Porpy: Swollen girl genitals



## RO STAFF (Jun 23, 2007)

===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: Porpy
Date: 2007-06-03 06:20:27
Reply: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

Hi I was playing with Tigger in the garden this morning (she's a house
bunny and playing out is a treat) and I noticed her genitals are
swollen. She's got a red swelling about half the size of a golf ball between
her legs. Its very pink and there's a slight blister on one side of it.
Any advice?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RO STAFF (Jun 23, 2007)

===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: Pipp
Date: 2007-06-03 06:34:19
Reply: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

Poor Tigger! She's really been through the grind. 



And yes, this sounds like another vet visit, asap. It could be an
abscess or a number of serious ailments. 



Are her shots for myxomotosis up to date? 



Hope she's okay. :clover:







sas ray:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------

===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: rabb1tmad
Date: 2007-06-03 06:31:49
Reply: http://rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

I don't want to scare you but swollen genitals can be a sign of
myxomatosis - see picture. I hope I'm wrong, maybe someone will come up with
other potential reasons but I would recommend a visit to the vet. Has
your rabbit been vaccinated?



---------------------------------------------------------------------------

===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: naturestee
Date: 2007-06-03 09:04:33
Reply: http://rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

Yes, it's definately time for a vet visit. Please keep us updated.

ray:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: Porpy
Date: 2007-06-03 09:50:24
Reply: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

Photos below. It seems highly unlikely she could have myxomatosis as
she's a house bunny and only been outdoors a couple of times.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: Porpy
Date: 2007-06-03 09:54:02
Reply: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

Her eyes are clear as is nose and no signs of any congestion. She is a
little lethargic but its really warm here today. What are the other
symptoms of myxy?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: Pipp
Date: 2007-06-03 10:08:38
Reply: http://rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

Ouch! That looks painful. Poor bunny!

http://i11.tinypic.com/4pnrj9j.jpg

Here's the photo without the attachment. 

And here's the Library file on Myxi... 

Myxomatosis 

Are you sure the vet didn't give him a shot at any of his visits? It
usually starts with runny eyes in unprotected rabbits, but it can look
like all sorts of things if it's the milder strain they can get even
after the jab.

Whatever it is (an abscess is also very much a concern), she needs to
be seen pronto. 



sas :?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: Pipp
Date: 2007-06-03 10:16:09
Reply: http://rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

Is that her genitals or her rectal area? If it's the latter, I've
heard about bunnies with a rectal prolapse (or some such thing) that looks
big, red and ugly. (I think Pam knows what I'm talking about). But I
can't see exactly where it is.



sas :? 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: rabb1tmad
Date: 2007-06-03 10:25:43
Reply: http://rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

Porpy wrote: Photos below. It seems highly unlikely she could have
myxomatosis as she's a house bunny and only been outdoors a couple of
times.

Even indoor rabbits are at risk of myxi - all it takes is one insect as
mosquitoes, ticks, lice, mites and fleas can carry the disease. Early
signs of myxi include swelling around the head, ears and genitals and a
discharge from the eyes although if your rabbit has had the jab she
won't necessarily display all of these symptoms. A trip to the vets is
definately in order as it could be a range of things and hopefully not
myxi. But if it is myxi then the sooner you act, the better.



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both.





:goodluck

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: polly
Date: 2007-06-03 12:17:11
Reply: http://rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

I hope she is alright that looks really painful i'll cross my fingers
for you.



rabbit1mad is right there is still a chance of a bunny getting it even
if they are a house bunny they still need their jags



---------------------------------------------------------------------------


===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: pamnock
Date: 2007-06-03 12:53:36
Reply: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

Pipp wrote: Is that her genitals or her rectal area? If it's the
latter, I've heard about bunnies with a rectal prolapse (or some such thing)
that looks big, red and ugly. (I think Pam knows what I'm talking
about). But I can't see exactly where it is.

sas :? 





Hard to tell without seeing it in person. The rectum can prolapse, the
genital area can swell due to infection or cancer, various viruses
including myxo can also cause swellings. Our vet had told me that the
bladder can also prolapse.



We came home from a late show last night to find one of Matthew's
little Dwarf Hotot does with a prolapsed uterus 



Pam



---------------------------------------------------------------------------

===========================================================================
The Infirmary > Swollen girl genitals
===========================================================================

From: Porpy
Date: 2007-06-03 14:36:25
Reply: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23205

Tigger Update:

We went to the vets this afternoon. They said its not myxi but its
either a prolapse or a severe absess but as its so large and ulcerated
they've given her antibiotics and pain killers and let me bring her home.
We're going back tomorrow the vet said that they will assess whether
she'll need surgery. I'm just trying to get her to eat as she's been
disinterested since yesterday. The vet has given me some stuff and a syringe
but she's so sore she doesnt want touching. Poor little thing has now
had 5 vet visits since March!!


----------

